# Chronomètre - Mettre le temps au tour en gros



## brucetp (4 Février 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai un iPod Touch (voir config dans ma signature).

Je me sers quasi-quotidiennement du chrono lorsque je fais du sport.
Ma question est la suivante:

Est il possible d'inverser l'affichage de façon à avoir le temps total en petit et le temps au tour en gros? Si oui, comment?

Sur les version précédente, de mémoire 1.5 et 2.0, le temps au tour était en gros et j'aimerais retrouver cet affichage très utile pour mon utilisation.

(J'ai cherché sur Google en vain.)

Merci par avance de vos réponses.


----------



## brucetp (7 Février 2010)

Vraiment personne?


----------



## brucetp (24 Avril 2010)

Bon allez, je déterre car j'ai toujours pas trouvé!


----------



## fredb12 (27 Septembre 2010)

Salut,

Je tombe par hasard sur cette comntrib...

Je ne suis pas certain que notre application de chronométrage réponde exactement à la question posée, mais cela vaut peut-être le coup de l'essayer. Il s'agit d'une application de chronométrage pour Iphone/iPod qui est beaucoup plus complète que celle qui est installée avec l'OS.

A propos d'OS, il faut la version 3 mini.

Il y a une version gratuite et une version payante. Sur iTunes, en faisant une recherche sur le mot clé Chronosoft, vous devriez trouver les 2.

S'il manque peu de choses pour répondre à votre besoin spécifique faite nous en part, nous essayons de faire évoluer les applications en fonctions des demandes des utilisateurs.

Cdlt,
Fred


----------

